# Midlands Car Care & CleanDetail Enthusiast Training Day - 27/1/13



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Due to the success of our training day held on the 30th of December, another course has been set up. Previous course details and write up can be found here

****** Detailing Training Day Details!! ******

Midlands Car Care & CleanDetail are hosting a joint training day at CleanDetails detailing studio in Doncaster on the 27th of January 2013.

Places are limited to 12 people!!

If you fancy a day learning the fine art of detailing at an advanced enthusiast level then please enquire. The following points will be covered on the day:

• Product selection
• Importance of product selection
• Cleaning
• Claying
• Importance & how to mask
• Polishes, compounds and filler polishers
• Application of Polishers via Hand
• Application of polishers via Machine
• DA Machine Polishing
• Rotary Machine polishing
• Polymer, Nano & Ceramic sealants
• Wax's & LSP​
You'll have to opportunity to try some of the best products available on the market today. Products such as Swissvax Crystal Rock will be available to have a play with :thumb:

There will be a prize at the end of the day to the person who answers the most questions correctly at the end of the day, combined with the person we think as progressed the most.

*Date: 27/01/13
Time: 10am start 5pm+ finish
Location: CleanDetail, Unit 15 Jupiter Business Park, 353 Bentley Road, Doncaster, DN5 9TJ*

***Price is £79.99 Per Person & ALL refreshments & food included.***

A £30 deposit / admin fee is required to guarantee your space. (non refundable)

If you are interested in taking a place (several have gone already) Please email us at [email protected]

*Please only contact us through the email above as we would like to keep all communication in one place to ensure a smoother booking system*

Here are a few snaps from our last session:









































































*Me & Russ are happy to collect people from the train station (Doncaster Central) for those who are coming from further afield.*


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

It will be a very good training and it will be a lot of good stuff:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for posting up Nick - really looking forward to the next session!


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

Such a shame I don't have the money at the moment 

Will there be more like this later on in the year?


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

VdoubleU said:


> Such a shame I don't have the money at the moment
> 
> Will there be more like this later on in the year?


There sure will. Each one will be advertised around a month in advance.

Thanks in advance,
Nick


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

We will have future dates in The Midlands and Surrey!


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

^ roll on the midlands


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I need to get my new unit sorted before we can host in the Midlands but it shouldn't be too far away now.


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Email sent


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Where is your unit within the midlands russ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Walsall, WS2. 

2 mins from J9 or J10 M6


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Was going to route plan it, i'm in Birmingham so not too far.


----------



## Rob.c (Feb 22, 2011)

Are there any spaces left for this? Also do we need to bring anything etc, silly q's i know but ya never know.
Also can we buy products from you on the day?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## naughtynorm (Dec 8, 2007)

bugger ! wifes birthday and id love to come a day like this, have to make it another time


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> We will have future dates in The Midlands and Surrey!


Was about to sign up until saw this, a 10 min drive to walsall is better than hour half drive.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm not 100% sure when the Walsall dates will be yet though. I could always give you. Lift up to this if you like?


----------



## benji1205 (Jun 15, 2009)

Would love to do this, but think that I will have to wait for the Midlands one to come up as I am in Gloucester (so a good 3 hour drive)


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I'm not 100% sure when the Walsall dates will be yet though. I could always give you. Lift up to this if you like?


Thank you for the very kind offer, I will give it some thought. The actual driving doesn't bother me just doesn't seem worth it when one is going to be so much closer. Do you have any idea when the Walsall one will be? I understand any answer you give is only going to be a rough one. My thinking is that through winter I only wash the car, it wont be until the weather improves a fair bit I consider doing any 'detailing' so no rush for the course.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Greboth said:


> Thank you for the very kind offer, I will give it some thought. The actual driving doesn't bother me just doesn't seem worth it when one is going to be so much closer. Do you have any idea when the Walsall one will be? I understand any answer you give is only going to be a rough one. My thinking is that through winter I only wash the car, it wont be until the weather improves a fair bit I consider doing any 'detailing' so no rush for the course.


At the moment any other dates and locations are yet to be confirmed.

To everyone who has emailed, i have replayed.

We have a few spaces with no deposits paid yet. its first come first served.

P.s. Its more or less 90% going to be dominos pizza for dinner again :lol:##

ATB
Nick


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

Oh I know they aren't confirmed just said will be having one soon, soon can either be next month or next year depending on the person saying it. If no idea then I think I shall wait for a month or two see if comes up.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Booked in and deposit paid... Can't wait!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Not long until this now!

We have a couple of spaces left so please let Nick or I know if you'd like to come.

I have a spare seat in my car too if anyone would like a lift up from Walsall!

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## Wallyb (Mar 15, 2012)

Booked, deposit paid and looking forward to 27th!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Wallyb said:


> Booked, deposit paid and looking forward to 27th!


Brilliant - see you then


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

Greboth said:


> Oh I know they aren't confirmed just said will be having one soon, soon can either be next month or next year depending on the person saying it. If no idea then I think I shall wait for a month or two see if comes up.


You should be a politician :lol:


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

If I knew the ///M would be back from the bodyshop, I would consider driving up for this. I could do with you running an eye over it Nick as we discussed.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The situation with the Midlands based ones is dependent upon my units work being completed which is 1-2 months so we can't firm up a date I'm afraid 

I am absolutely hoping we can do something in late Feb though.

March will be Surrey...


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

horico said:


> If I knew the ///M would be back from the bodyshop, I would consider driving up for this. I could do with you running an eye over it Nick as we discussed.


can always get a train up! I'm happy to collect you. but then you'll be up again so i can inspect the bodyshop job for you :thumb:

ATB
Nick


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Ah man. Only if i wasnt 3 hours away. Will deffo come to one ocne i dont have my 1.2


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Any update on this weekend? Times we need to arrive etc?


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Everything will be send to you by tomorrow. Been a little busy this end as i've not had 5 mins. 

Can confirm all still on (no snow here) its a 10am kick off.

ATB
Nick


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Cheers Nick, thanks for the response it's appreciated. See you Sunday.


----------



## spike810 (Nov 28, 2011)

is it fully booked?


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

We have 1 space left that the deposits not been paid.

ATB
Nick


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

To all the guys coming on the course! 

Good afternoon everyone,

Well the time is near so here are a few more details as to what is going to happen on the day, what times we start and finish and anything else you would need.

Date: 27/01/13
Start time: 10am
Finish: 4.30 – 5pm

All refreshments, including food, tea, coffee and soft drinks are all included in the price. You will also get something to take away as well as new skills and product knowledge. All products and equipment will also be provided under our instruction. A note pad & pen will also be provided to take notes where you feel relevant.

What’s going to be covered on the day:
Product knowledge 
Correct washing techniques 
Correct washing equipment 
Clay baring 
Masking 
Polish’s inc abrasive & Fillers 
DA & Rotary machine polishing. – focusing on DA 
Sealants 
Wax’s 
Dressings & Plastic treatments 
Window treatments


Everything covered is designed to help the average enthusiast look after their vehicle, but also giving them the knowledge to those the best products to work best with your vehicle. Some features like Machine polishing will allow you in the future to have the confidence to remove minor swirls, scratch’s and minor paint blemishes.

We also have a Prize for whom we feel has learnt the most on the day, this will be a quick quiz and the price, provided by Wax-Tec will be given to the person who answers the most correct answers and we feel has learnt the most & progressed on the day.

Myself & Russ look forward to meeting you all on the day. Doors will be open from 9.30am so your welcome to pop in and get a brew before we start.

See you all soon!
All The Best,
Nick Marsh & Russ Aston


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

I must try and get up to see you guys at some point. like the idea of the prizes for the most improved person  puts a nice little twist on it all.


----------

